# UK Tax Question: Earnings earned in the last tax year - Are they liable for tax?



## Tjas (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

My 2013 bonus payment is due for payment next week. It was earned in 2013 whilst I was resident in the UK. I moved to Dubai January 2014 on a 2 year contract.

My question is because the 2013 payment will be made in the 2014/15 tax year, will this be liable for tax, or will it be tax free, seeing that i am now living in Dubai and its in the new tax year?

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Answers to these questions ar enever black and white as it depends on circumstances. You need to talk to a UK tax expert.


----------



## Rowanpc (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine was pro rata'd. Moved here in April 2013 and my bonus for jan-dec 2013 (paid feb14) was paid roughly 1/4 in the uk in £ and the remainder locally in AED. Different companies do it differently I guess.


----------



## agus1983 (Apr 22, 2014)

Tjas said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My 2013 bonus payment is due for payment next week. It was earned in 2013 whilst I was resident in the UK. I moved to Dubai January 2014 on a 2 year contract.
> 
> ...


Hi Tjas 

I can help you with this.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

agus1983 said:


> Hi Tjas
> 
> I can help you with this.


Tjas,

some advice. Do NOT seek advice rfgom someone that has signed into this forum, and who's only post is a personal offer of help....

There are other respected advisers on here.

try Nikki Sizer....


----------

